# Hello from Canada!



## BlankAndWhite (Mar 4, 2013)

I have bred mice with no real goals in mind a couple of times, but I'd like to change that. I plan on focusing on broken black and black fox, possibly working towards black and tan if I can get my hands on the right mouse. I might do some work with agouti, lilac, and recessive yellow on the side as well.

Glad to be here!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome!

Gosh, the eastern side is lonely. : P


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey and welcome, fellow Canadian! Alas, you're rather far away. :c Good luck with your breeding goals! I love fox as a variety, but we don't have anything even close to right for it over here. Can't wait to see what direction you go in!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Vicats said:


> Hey and welcome, fellow Canadian! Alas, you're rather far away. :c Good luck with your breeding goals! I love fox as a variety, but we don't have anything even close to right for it over here. Can't wait to see what direction you go in!


There was a blue tan in Sarnia! D: They're floating around we just...need to find them. -_-


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

BlankAndWhite said:


> I plan on focusing on broken black and black fox, possibly working towards black and tan if I can get my hands on the right mouse!


If you're not breeding for show, i.e. the tan doesn't need to be top quality, you can make black tan using the foxes you already have


----------



## BlankAndWhite (Mar 4, 2013)

May I ask for some tips on how to breed for black and tan? So far they all have the fox dilute.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you have black foxes, just breed one of those to a self black and you should get some tans, because to be fox they need two copies of the chinchilla gene (this dilutes the tan belly to white) but the tan gene is dominant, therefore a tan mouse can have either one or two copies and will still be tan. Providing your black self has no copies of the chinchilla gene, at least 50% of your litter will be tans. Hope that helps!


----------

